# Cloning From Feminzedseed



## OGCOUGH (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there any difference in cloning a female that was grown from feminized seed?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 9, 2009)

no


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes...Big trouble down the road.

Fem beans are prone to 'Morph, and they will show that trait, sooner or later.
Keeping a Mother from a Fem bean will give u heartache and seeded herb down the line....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Yes...Big trouble down the road.
> 
> Fem beans are prone to 'Morph, and they will show that trait, sooner or later.
> Keeping a Mother from a Fem bean will give u heartache and seeded herb down the line....


 



Nothing  Good about  Fem  beans  from  what  I  been  readig..  Just   mt  thaughts:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

I clone fem beans no issues so far.    if it did herm down the road I just toss it...no biggy.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

the others have lots of experience...I wouldnt doubt them but I have yet to have a hermie...doesnt mean it wont happen. I tend to think it totally depends on the strain..for instance yes blueberry seems to hermie a lot on people...also how long the people have been feminising beans..I feel like they are better now than they were 3 years ago see? and same thing with autos..I have had true autos and some that just grew normal..it takes a while to get things right... so far I have cloned from a fem and grown a clone out...If I did this many generations maybe I would notice something...I think it has more to do with genetics and stress...than just the beans being fem...did that all makes sense I am smoking...lol


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2009)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Thanks 2dog, it made lots of sense. I think it's all stress. someone grows a plant as a clone from a femmed plant and then strokes it out with heat or weird treatment and then they blame the seed because they made a hermie. a clone is nothing more than a genetic duplicate of the plant it came from. a continued growth of the same genetically exact plant. how could it be different as long as it isn't stressed into becoming a hermie?



'femminised' seeds are more _prone_ to hermie.. because of hermy genetics being "promoted" in the femminization process.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Dec 9, 2009)

My homie has a couple plants grown from fem seeds and I gonna take some cuts off one just for one grow not to keep as mother plant.Regular seeds are probably better for keeping mother plants


----------



## ray jay (Dec 9, 2009)

Ive grown two fem seeds. DP blueberry and G 13 Labs Pure Gold. Getting ready to harvest the cuttings from both and no hermies so far.


----------



## Kizer (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought some Alaskan ice feminized greenhouse seeds and have taken 6 clones from it already and no problems yet Thank God.


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2009)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> i guess what i'm saying is that if a plant is grown from femmed seed and grows to full veggy adulthood without showing any hermie tendancies, then a cutting is taken from that plant, that clone will grow to adulthood also without going hermie. how could it not? it's a genetic duplicate of the plant it came from. i can see if the first plant turned into a hermie and clones were taken either prior to or after the first plant showed it's hermie traits, that the cloned plant would follow in it's footsteps, but if the first plant was all female it's entire adult life, then chances are that the clone plant from it would also stay female. does that make sense to you?



Making seeds with hermie pollen, _promotes_ the hermie tendency. THAT makes sense to me..
  I didn't say _"it will hermie"_, I said femminisation promotes the hermie tendency and proliferates the hermie gene...IMO
 You may grow cuttings off of that plant for a decade without a problem, but on the other hand, you may find that it hermies the very next grow due to some slight form of stress.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Making seeds with hermie pollen, _promotes_ the hermie tendency. THAT makes sense to me..


]

Well I got about a hand full of these seeds you talk about Hicks that come from a Hermie plant that pollen my Females. Sperated them and mark the containers..
I am going to plant a few Outside and inside next yr and see what Happens. It all for Funs.


----------

